# HUM ???



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone noticed a Hum from their Sound Blaster Live 24 card thru the main speakers at higher volume levels ? I have it connected to my Vaux of my Denon 3806. I'm using the loop back function on the SB Left Ch.


----------



## Eskimo (Oct 17, 2008)

I get horrible hum from mine, but I'm assuming it's a group loop issue. (I am using my PC in the next room with long RCA cables)


----------

